# Medical elective in PGI chandigarh



## sugarcandy (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all,

I am a 3rd year medical student in the UK and am planning my elective for next year. I am planning to attend AIIMS for the first 4 weeks and then am a little confused about where to attend for the other 4 weeks. The confusion is between the world known PGI Chandigardh or a smaller hospital called Padhar Hospital in Madhya pradesh which is in a rural area of India? I was thinking that attending AIIMS would allow me to see alot of rare conditions and provide the best hands on experience and the facilities would be modern etc. However would PGI be a similar experience and thus will it be better for me to spend the other 4 weeks of my elecive in a rural area such as Madhya pradesh in Padhar Hospital?

Could any one guide me on this please? Any pros or cons for the two places will be much appreciated if anyone has been there before.

Hoping to hear from you soon,

Many Thanks x


----------



## Arpita (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi,

I am 6th year student from Germany and am also planning to do a 3-months elective in a hospital in India. As it is important for me to get some 
practical experience during this elective I wanted to ask you if someone can tell me anythng about an elective in PGI Hospital in Chandigarh. Or
could you recommend me any other Hospital in Punjab or Delhi for an elective? 

I would be really greatful if someone can help me out! Thanks in advance!


----------

